# Bostick Plantation



## Swampy (Aug 7, 2008)

Anybody hunted this place in South Carolina? Sounds like a reasonable price, but I'd like to hear from someone who's been there. 

I would rather keep the money in Georgia, though, and in that regard, has anybody hunted with Addison Wild Boar in Abbeville, GA?


----------



## J.W. (Aug 7, 2008)

Had a good friend hunt there years ago. The deer hunting was terrible, but the hog hunting was fun. The problem was, they let
the hogs spoil before they even cleaned them for him. Not a good deal at all. Maybe it has changed since then. Good luck.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 7, 2008)

My suggestion would be to hunt hogs in fla instead. there are alot of great deals in fla. Bostick is near me(45 minutes) the places I hunt and I know they have a revovling door over there. your chances may be much better in fla. just google fla hog hunting.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out these reviews:

http://www.huntinfo.com/reviews/out...ick+Plantation&state_filter=&submit_action=Go


----------



## buckpro04 (Aug 8, 2008)

*no*

trust me , dont spend the money, it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont seem to sound like i sellign you but i do a couple limited hunts after december. they so bad right now we turnin the dogs loose in the morning and that against all our rules with the season starting friday. but they comin out the woodwork so we do a couple hunt after the season to help keep feeding


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 8, 2008)

I Went In 04 And Would Not Recomend It To Anyone.  Way Over Hunted.  The Guide That I Had Who Was Great Quite A Couple Of Weeks Later And Went To Work For An Other Outfitter.  He Could Not Stand The Stuff That Was Going On.  If You Want More Information Feel Free To Pm Me.  It Is Way Way To Much To Type On Here.   There Are Much Better Places For The Same Or Slightly More Money


----------



## Swampy (Aug 8, 2008)

Man - thanks for the info guys ... it's hard enough to earn the money to p*ss it away ..... I have been looking at some Florida opportunities. I had no idea they had such a population there (from what I have read) ..... thanks again.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Try osceola outfitters in deer park florida!


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 8, 2008)

The Guide That I Had Went To Work Woth Black Water Hunting Lodge.  He Had Nothing But Good Things To Say About Them.  

As For Places In Ga I Am Not Sure.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Aug 9, 2008)

for the cost of a three day hunt at this place (bostic plantation) my son and i both are going to hunt a local Ga outfitter 
here's a link

www.wildhog.com


----------



## jimbob86 (Aug 10, 2008)

Do not go there it is a scam. A buddy of mine at school used to work there on the hog hunts and said they had penned up pigs they would release the day of the hunt so they would know where to go to get one. He even said sometimes they would injure the pig to make it easier on the client. Pretty sad place if you ask me. You could also try public land.


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 10, 2008)

bf grant has tons on hogs..pinelog.dawson forrest.just a few ive kill hogs on it just take gas and i be glad to show you were to start..


----------



## Swampy (Aug 11, 2008)

Dawson Forest is not far from me. I was planning to deer hunt there and maybe take my son for some small game. I didn't realize they had any hogs there. Pine Log is a good bet from what I've been told, it just always seemed covered up. I like the info on BF Grant. 

Speaking of Dawson Forest, Black Bear I haven't forgotten about you - as always, time seems to be at a premium.


----------



## Swampy (Aug 11, 2008)

Also, Fishbum2000: let us know how that hunt goes. I saw those guys also and it sounds great.


----------



## crackshot37 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Just Say No......*

I hunted Bostic a couple of years ago. They put us in the middle of a desert dry planted pine thicket in ladder stands that were put up in the 1970's and said "ya'll should see plenty of hogs here" as they drove off. That was the first evening hunt.....needless to say we didn't see ANYTHING! We were dissapointed in the WHOLE thing! And yes, I saw the hog pen where they turn the hogs out for the "guaranteed hunts" also. IT IS A SCAM!! STAY AWAY FROM BOSTIC!!!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 11, 2008)

Save your time and money.

Been awhile since I have been there.  Was invited to go on corporate hunts three times.

First time I saw one deer, a doe, and a lot of sows with pigs.  It was early and the weather was hot, so i gave them the benefit of the doubt.

We stayed in the big house and the food and everything was great.

Second time went back with the same group, early November, saw no deer, they had a doodle bucket filled with corn on every tree and all you saw was sows and pigs.  One of the party did take a big boar off his deer stand.  

We stayed in the bunk house and it was terrible.

Third time, I thank them but stayed home.


----------



## ejm (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunted birds there several times years ago. Depending on the guide it was mostly ok, or worth what we paid. I saw a few hogs, no deer while there and I notice the same deer has been on their flyer for about five years now. That "Russian" Boar stuff still cracks me up, especially after hanging out with Joe Bostick's nephew at GSU. For the money you could do better deer hunting. And if you look around, ya'll will find hogs everywhere, but they got 'em.


----------



## Swampy (Aug 13, 2008)

This forum is the best - you guys have saved me money on hunts, ATV's and weapons. Thanks again, guys!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2008)

one thing for sure..... there is one heck of a trail going under the fence out front on the highway. Does anyone remember seeing where they are crossing(deer)?


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> one thing for sure..... there is one heck of a trail going under the fence out front on the highway. Does anyone remember seeing where they are crossing(deer)?



Yea, it practically was a tunnel under the fence.


----------

